
Reading and writing are less symmetric than you (probably) think - panic
https://fgiesen.wordpress.com/2015/10/25/reading-and-writing-are-less-symmetric-than-you-probably-think/
======
tripa
It's about Unix read() and write(), not human linguistics as I thought when I
clicked.

Very interesting nonetheless.

~~~
mikeash
I think the same basic lessons apply. If you read something in a human
language then when you're done, you know the information has been received,
you know if there are any problems understanding it, etc. If you write
something, you have no idea if anyone will actually read it, you don't really
know if it will be understood or if there are problems with it, etc.

~~~
cruise02
There's another potential asymmetry between the number of times you write
something vs. how many people read it/how many times it is read.

